# cz-75B slide lever: not flush??



## sernv99 (Apr 12, 2008)

so i just played with my new CZ-75b 9mm today, put 150 rounds through it.

When stripping it and putting it back together, I noticed the slide release level is not totally flush with the side of the gun. The long round cyclinder is properly inserted into it's own hole but the square shorter peg isn't completely flush with the frame. Is this normal? See pic, the right hand side is where the shorter square peg is inserted:


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

My Rami is similar and its never caused a problem for me


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

My wife's CZ75B is exactly the same. No problems in many thousands of rounds, including a course at Front Sight.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

My P-01 is the same, it snaps in fine but is not flush and the very tiny space in between is horizontally even with the frame, functions perfect.


----------



## t3 (Aug 5, 2008)

On the ones I'm looking at CZ and a TZ they're about the same as your pic. Prolly won't wear marks into the frame over time either.


----------



## Python1969 (Jan 28, 2008)

Mine sticks out further in my P01 and I've never had an issue


----------

